# routing a bearing edge on drum shell



## UNsound (Oct 24, 2004)

hi, I'm going to make my own drum and after creating the shell I'll need to create a 45 degree bearing edge. I am new to this so I need a little help. What type of router bit should I use for this. Would it be one called a chamfer bit or would it be something else?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes you have the right bit. The chamfer bit with a bearing will make the 45 degree on an irregular shaped edge.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey UNsound ... I would like to see pictures of this once you have finished ..

Thanks
Aaron


----------

